# tepida



## brincola

¿Cuál es el significado de tepida en la siguiente frase:
Una certa tepida pioggerella incomincia a cadere...

¿Unacierta tenue llovizna comienza a caer...

Traslación de un fragmento del libreto de Giovanna d'Arco al rogo de Paul Claudel.


----------



## niklavjus

Diría una "tibia llovizna" (ve tepido).


----------



## brincola

Gracias niklavjus.


----------



## ungatomalo

*T*ibia hace más bien referencia a la temperatura.

En este caso, sería 'tenue' (débil)


----------



## niklavjus

ungatomalo said:


> tibia hace más bien referencia a la temperatura.


Es lo que quería decir. 
_Tiepido_ significa que tiene un poco de calor, que es ni frio ni caliente. La tenuidad de la lluvia (pioggia) ya esta en el diminutivo (pioggerella).


----------



## ungatomalo

Hmm... Probablemente tengas razón y no lo había visto así.
 Entiendo en este caso tu explicación y creo que siendo un lenguaje poético tiene más sentido.

[pero podría ser también 'tenue llovizna' ]


----------



## Neuromante

*¿Tepido* es lo mismo que *tiepido*?


----------



## brincola

Realmente no se si tepido es tiepido. Esta obra me resulta de difícil traducción en algunos pasajes ya que, al menos yo, no encuentro las palabras en ningún
sitio conocido por mí. Tras la respuesta de Niklavjus estoy encontrando información en la wikipedia italiana en fragmentos literarios muy interesantes.
Esta es mi primera traducción del italiano. Y es todo un reto. Creo que vereis llegar más preguntas mías referentes a este libreto.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> *¿Tepido* es lo mismo que *tiepido*?


 
Según De Maruo, sí. De uso literario.


----------



## brincola

He hallado la palabra tepida en el latín tepidus-tepida-tepidum : tibio/a
Parece que el libretto traducido  mezcla alguna palabra latina con el texto italiano. Además de tener partes del texto en latín.


----------



## flljob

brincola said:


> He hallado la palabra tepida en el latín tepidus-tepida-tepidum : tibio/a
> Parece que el libretto traducido mezcla alguna palabra latina con el texto italiano. Además de tener partes del texto en latín.


 
Según el diccionario de DeMauro es una palabra italiana, no latina. Es una variante culta, de uso literario.


----------



## brincola

Gracias flljob. La he estado buscando en el DeMauro electrónico en Internet y allí no me aparece. Es posible, que como ocurre con bastantes palabras cultas, haya sido recogida directamente del Latín (y más aún en un idioma tan directamente enraizado en esa antigua lengua como lo es el Italiano).
La versión francesa del libretto tambien habla de cálido, tibio en ese pasaje.


----------



## flljob

tè|pi|do
agg.
LE var. ⇒tiepido.

Esto está tomado del diccionario (Internet).

Saludos.


----------



## brincola

Lo había visto, pero siguiendo los dos enlaces que tiene ocurre lo siguiente:
1º Cerca 'tepido' sul dizionario De Mauro sinonimi e contrari:
     Entras y te responde:   'Non ho trovato occorrenze di *tepido* nel dizionario.'

 2ª Cerca 'tepido' su Wikipedia
    Cuando accedes te da varias posibilidades. Si coges la de la cocina napolitana:

Cucina napoletana   Postea, decoque ea in aqua *tepida* et, in fine decoctionis, pone sal et oleum uel aliam pinguedinem. 

aparece la palabra insertada en un texto latino antiguo.

Gracias por todo y un saludo.


P.D.: Es cierto que en la Wikipedia aparecen a continuación variantes con la misma raiz:

'ha *tepidi* defensori' ---> tiene tibios defensores (supongo)
'nei *tepidi* pomeriggi di autunno'  ---> en las tibias tardes de otoño (supongo también)

Luego parece cierto que la raiz se usa en Italiano a pesar de que cueste encontrarla en los diccionarios.
Muy buena la Wikipedia italiana. Sus citas me están resultando muy útiles.
Gracias a todos. Ha sido un placer esta búsqueda, guiado por vosotros.

P.D.: Si por aquí cerca hay alguna moderadora encantadora, una pregunta:
¿para cuando un diccionario directo italiano-español  y  español-italiano?
Estoy teniendo que hacer el puente con el inglés: italiano-inglés  e  inglés-español.
Lo he puesto aquí porque posiblemente haya más gente interesada en pedíroslo (no me podría creer que fuese yo el único).
Por favor, toma nota y después si quieres lo borras.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola brincola,


brincola said:


> Lo había visto, pero siguiendo los dos enlaces que tiene ocurre lo siguiente:
> 1º Cerca 'tepido' sul dizionario De Mauro sinonimi e contrari:
> Entras y te responde:   'Non ho trovato occorrenze di *tepido* nel dizionario.'


No tienes que buscar entre sinonimos. 
Ententa en el diccionario normal: 
- http://old.demauroparavia.it/119569 (tepido)
- http://old.demauroparavia.it/120317 (tiepido)
Tepido (It, antiguo, literario) = Tiepido (It, estándar) = Tibio (Es)



brincola said:


> P.D.: Si por aquí cerca hay alguna moderadora encantadora, una pregunta:
> ¿para cuando un diccionario directo italiano-español  y  español-italiano?
> Estoy teniendo que hacer el puente con el inglés: italiano-inglés  e  inglés-español.
> Lo he puesto aquí porque posiblemente haya más gente interesada en pedíroslo (no me podría creer que fuese yo el único).
> Por favor, toma nota y después si quieres lo borras.
> Muchas gracias.


Lo siento.
No hay alguna moderadora encantadora aquí cerca... 

El asunto está a la atención de nuestro _Administrator_.

Saludos.

Laura


----------

